# The Screwability Rating Thread!



## walkawaysun09

9.5, I REALLY like the body-paint picture, it's very good because of the flowers and such.


----------



## justinhammar

Woof!!! !!!!! 7 for you, sir!!!!!!


----------



## jdmn

Umm... i'm too young to participate in this kinds of threads..., but for the dog, I'd say 0, cause bestiality is NOT for me :S


----------



## sensibly insensitive

Animals need lovin too. Don't be mean. 0 for you jdmn


----------



## jdmn

Yes they need lovin... but we humans are not the ones who's gonna have sex with them.... let another dog do the lovin job!! they're be out pets, no more!! xDD


----------



## Nearsification

0.
I am a guy.


----------



## Calvaire

3.5 because your profile really has nothing and it seems your into a little too much anime/cartoons.


----------



## Zygomorphic

Liminality said:


> 4
> The name bob is just not doing it for me.
> 
> EDIT: Doh, I just realised it's Rob.
> 
> It's now at a 6, Rob's not much better than Bob.


What is wrong with 'Bob'? This is very disappointing news...


----------



## sensibly insensitive

Don't hate on the minority beastialitists! 
I just wanted to say beastialitist :crazy:


----------



## autumn potential

10 because you attack people with forks on cruises


----------



## Calvaire

8 because I think your a red head


----------



## Ben

7 because your piercing is interesting. What happens when you sneeze?


----------



## Calvaire

nothing happens and I don't have it anymore haha.

7


----------



## jdmn

no no no I'm not hating.. but let dogs have their dog lovin, and humans have the human lovin


----------



## Selene

9- Because you're underage.


----------



## agokcen

10, because both eclipses and INFJs are super cool.


----------



## Selene

1- Because xkcd is more popular than me. Jealousy kills my sex drive.


----------



## NinjaSwan

10 because XKCD makes me orgasm everytime I read it.

Figuratively of course.

*coughs*

Edit:  Gah Selene beat me to it. 

10 because your're quicker then me.


----------



## Vaka

10 because you're siggy is funny, you're an INFP, and I think we would get along based on your profile


----------



## Tophat182

10, Spektor is hot too


----------



## Calvaire

10
because you seem pretty great.And regina spektor is amazing so clearly you have good musical taste.


----------



## DriggyDriggs

Edited:

Oops, didn't post fast enough. 5.

This has to be the funniest thread I've seen on here.


----------



## Calvaire

DriggyDriggs said:


> I'm not going to rate a guy, so I'll rate the previous girl an 8, because a woman who plays the guitar is hot, but being a lesbian means she's unobtainable, so you lose two points. :wink:
> 
> This has to be the funniest thread I've seen on here.


I'm..not a guy..


----------



## DriggyDriggs

JoleneSummer said:


> I'm..not a guy..



Sorry. I edited my post already. When I was typing it, you hadn't posted yet. I was going to slow for this thread I guess. :blushed:


----------



## Memphisto

DriggyDriggs said:


> Sorry. I edited my post already. When I was typing it, you hadn't posted yet. I was going to slow for this thread I guess. :blushed:


10 because you're an ENFJ! :laughing: And how great is Ferris Bueller...?!


----------



## la musa candido

8.5 because ferris bueller is a bad ass...would be 10 but bad ass' don't blush

EDIT: fuckity fuck-fuck 9 cuz ur avatar is trippy ooo but minus 1 cuz ur an f :/ 
eh, i'm feelin nice, 8.5


----------



## DriggyDriggs

darkestar said:


> 10 because you're an ENFJ! :laughing: And how great is Ferris Bueller...?!


9, because you're an INFP, and I'm a sucker for blue eyes, if that is a picture of you on your profile. Plus you're avatar is awesome. Would've been a 10, but you're married. :wink:

EDIT:

Okay, I'm really too slow for this thread, lol. 8, because you put "both" in your "sexual preference." LOL But I don't really relate to T types as well as Fs, so no 10 for you.


----------



## Vaka

ok...9 because you're an INFP...but -1 because you're a guy...get a sex change operation then we'll talk

O and i like that you're into writing and guitar


----------



## DriggyDriggs

queenofleaves said:


> ok...9 because you're an INFP...but -1 because you're a guy...get a sex change operation then we'll talk
> 
> O and i like that you're into writing and guitar


I'm an ENFJ, but thanks anyway. How long have you been playing guitar? BTW, you got bumped to a 9 just for that post. LOL


----------



## Vaka

DriggyDriggs said:


> I'm an ENFJ, but thanks anyway. How long have you been playing guitar? BTW, you got bumped to a 9 just for that post. LOL


 Oh i failed...um, for about 6 years...I actually dropped it for about a year though so I guess 5

I think i had just looked at someone else's siggy or profile or something...ok I'm just a spaz...hehe


----------



## DriggyDriggs

queenofleaves said:


> o i failed...um, for about 6 years
> 
> I think i had just looked at someone else's siggy or profile or something...ok I'm just a spaz...hehe


That's cool. I've been playing for about 10 years. I love to write. I've won contests with a couple of my short stories. You do any writing?

By the way, I think we've officially hijacked this thread. MUHAHAHA!


----------



## Memphisto

DriggyDriggs said:


> 9, because you're an INFP, and I'm a sucker for blue eyes, if that is a picture of you on your profile. Plus you're avatar is awesome. Would've been a 10, but you're married. :wink:
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay, I'm really too slow for this thread, lol. 8, because you put "both" in your "sexual preference." LOL But I don't really relate to T types as well as Fs, so no 10 for you.


That's me....and they're green! :crazy::laughing: D'oh...down to an 8! lol

Funniest thread in a long time...LOL! Good times!


----------



## Vaka

DriggyDriggs said:


> That's cool. I've been playing for about 10 years. I love to write. I've won contests with a couple of my short stories. You do any writing?
> 
> By the way, I think we've officially hijacked this thread. MUHAHAHA!


*I like writing songs and poetry sometimes...music is my main thing*

*and lol

---------

I'm gonna rate darkestar...hold on

ok, you're like twice my age, but I like INFPs (as I've stated many, many times) and I like that you're into music, culture, and art...10
 *


----------



## Peter

0 since you´re a lesbian.


----------



## DriggyDriggs

darkestar said:


> That's me....and they're green! :crazy::laughing: D'oh...down to an 8! lol
> 
> Funniest thread in a long time...LOL! Good times!


Aww, cut a guy some slack. They looked blue in the picture. Maybe it's my moniter. :laughing:



> *I like writing songs and poetry sometimes...music is my main thing*
> 
> *and lol*


Nice. I like writing music too, of course. Well, no sex change for me, so you either need to switch teams or we're just friends. :wink:

oooo, and I just noticed you're 16, so the underage factor kinda hinders things


----------



## Memphisto

DriggyDriggs said:


> Aww, cut a guy some slack. They looked blue in the picture. Maybe it's my moniter. :laughing:


Back to a 10 because you can take a joke! :laughing::happy::crazy::laughing:


----------



## murderegina

10 because you have Edgar Allan Poe in your signature :laughing:


----------



## DriggyDriggs

darkestar said:


> Back to a 10 because you can take a joke! :laughing::happy::crazy::laughing:


I can take em and make em all night, baby. :crazy:

Edit:

10 for the INFP above me.


----------



## Vaka

DriggyDriggs said:


> oooo, and I just noticed you're 16, so the underage factor kinda hinders things


*yeah...I'm pretty much younger than most of the people here, but I still like this! haha

dammit I think I killed the thread with my age 
*


----------



## DriggyDriggs

queenofleaves said:


> *yeah...I'm pretty much younger than most of the people here, but I still like this game! haha
> 
> dammit I think I killed the thread with my age
> *



It's okay, I don't think anyone looked at your age. I know I didn't until a few minutes ago. Okay, I'll get it going again with this post so they can start after me. :happy:

Edit: Okay, maybe everyone went elsewhere...or went to sleep.


----------



## autumn potential

0 for both the forum stealing guitar players :tongue:


----------



## agokcen

10, because, although you're a chick, your avatar reminds me of autumn, and I love autumn.


----------



## Vaka

autumn potential said:


> 0 for both the forum stealing guitar players :tongue:


Geez...I didn't know I was that unwanted...>.> lol


----------



## Calvaire

I was too slow


----------



## DriggyDriggs

autumn potential said:


> 0 for both the forum stealing guitar players :tongue:



Awww, booooo. No points for you...despite enchanting me with those eyes in your profile picture. If you got no love for the guitar players, then that's what you get. Plus, you're a T, so... :crazy:


----------



## murderegina

DriggyDriggs said:


> I can take em and make em all night, baby. :crazy:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 10 for the INFP above me.


ENFJs are my favorite.

10 ftw


----------



## Vaka

10 because you seem interesting, I like your avvy, you're an INFP and you're a gypsy!


----------



## murderegina

10 because you like girls, like Regina, and play guitar


----------



## NinjaSwan

10 because I find leaves irriesistibly sexy.

Oh and you seem pretty damn awesome.

Edit: Dammit I got beat to the punch again.

10 because you apparently type faster then me. And that's hot.


----------



## Calvaire

8 because you're into philosophy and music.


----------



## DriggyDriggs

murderegina said:


> ENFJs are my favorite.
> 
> 10 ftw


:happy: INFPs are awesome. I wish I knew some in person.


----------



## Outcode

Murderegina - 10 cause you're incredibly attractive
Ninjaswan - 2 because you're a guy, but your name is interesting


----------



## autumn potential

agokcen said:


> 10, because, although you're a chick, your avatar reminds me of autumn, and I love autumn.


erm hm well should I change my avatar back? Choices choices - to represent my hair or my name ...hm

realized that I wasnt the one being referred to X)


----------



## Vaka

I'm gonna give you an 8 because your profile doesn't say much, but you're pretty so that's a plus hehe...9...wait, since you're fun, a 10


----------



## autumn potential

aw you ENFp's and your way of making me feel all warm and fuzzy ... its a very odd sensation for a T! 10's for the world, your all beautiful ( some just hide it better :crazy: jk jk jk jk jk


----------



## Midnight Runner

I believe you deserve a 10; you are quite pretty and you seem like a nice person.:laughing:

And also those blue eyes look awesome.


----------



## Vaka

_*10 because I like INFPs!...fourth time I've said that, but it's true! I love INFPs!*_


----------



## Midnight Runner

And we love you, too. Also, 10 because lesbians are hawt.:wink:

No, but seriously, you seem like a great person.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Spacemonkey I will give you a 10 because I <3 monkeys very much


----------



## Vaka

ok Robyn...10 because you're awesome in every way and you're a great person!


----------



## Midnight Runner

Robyn, you also get a 10 since I have already rated queen and you're a great person.:laughing:

Also, the dog in your picture is snack-sized.:tongue:


----------



## Merov

9, for you are a objective gentleman of wealth, prominence and power. You treat your woman like you treat your money. Always aquiring more ^_^


----------



## Midnight Runner

Merov said:


> 9, for you are a objective gentleman of wealth, prominence and power. You treat your woman like you treat your money. Always aquiring more ^_^


Wow...That is honestly the first time I have gotten called a gentleman in about a year...Of course, it doesn't help that around people I know I really am quite sarcastic. Thank you.

You get a 9. -1 since you're a guy and I'm not into that kind of thing :wink: (not that I have anything wrong with people who do). But you do seem like quite a nice person.


----------



## screamofconscious

Robyn gets a 10 because I like her so much. She's cute, funny and easy to talk to. And she wants to steal me. :wink:
The rest of you get 0's because ...what's that joke about the difference between a bitch and a slut?... Yeah, I'm a bitch.
(and elitist...I simply don't know any of you)


----------



## screamofconscious

Now I have to rate the previous poster....which I say 10...just so hot I can't help but do her every day.:laughing:


----------



## Vaka

_*9 because i like your avvy, I like your profile video, I like that poem, and because you're straight forward...or you seem it anyway *_

_*you wouldn't be my cup of tea everyday, and I'm sure I would be yours, but still hehe

edit...I meant to put I'm sure I 'WOULDN'T' be yours...that was up for a while and it makes me sound like an ass lol!
*_


----------



## Spicy Obsession

7 -- you seem like a nice girl, and Regina Spektor is awesome-sauce.


----------



## Aerorobyn

screamofconscious said:


> Robyn gets a 10 because I like her so much. She's cute, funny and easy to talk to. And she wants to steal me. :wink:
> The rest of you get 0's because ...what's that joke about the difference between a bitch and a slut?... Yeah, I'm a bitch.
> (and elitist...I simply don't know any of you)



:blushed::blushed: I'm blushing hardcore over here. Aww <3 Well Aubrey gets a 15. :blushed:

Spicy Obsession, you get a 10 - I also have a spicy obsession! :laughing:


----------



## screamofconscious

queenofleaves said:


> _*9 because i like your avvy, I like your profile video, I like that poem, and because you're straight forward...or you seem it anyway *_
> 
> _*you wouldn't be my cup of tea everyday, and I'm sure I would be yours, but still hehe
> 
> edit...I meant to put I'm sure I 'WOULDN'T' be yours...that was up for a while and it makes me sound like an ass lol!
> *_



Haha, I noticed the error and realized what you really meant. No worries. :wink:


----------



## Aerorobyn

Should I feel bad that its been hours and nobody rated me? :crying:
*Skips Aubrey*


Robyn, I give you a 10. You hot sexy beast. I would do you all night long. Rawrawrawr!~


----------



## snail

Surely a ten, because she seems sweet and empathetic.


----------



## Vaka

Snail...you're a ten because I really do think you're intelligent, and that quote in your siggy is pretty much my motto right now 
I actually think it will be for the rest of my life haha


----------



## Blackbird

I'd give you 10 for your avatar alone, queenofleaves.


----------



## Ignus

I'll go with an 8 for blackbird for being an INFP, though I'm not totally sure what she looks like ^.~ 

INFPs are always do-able in my book :3


----------



## firedell

I don't know you very well, but going by what I have seen, I give you a 7.


----------



## Ignus

If you're either girl in your avatar, I'll give you a 9, absolutely lovely ^.~


----------



## firedell

Ignus said:


> If you're either girl in your avatar, I'll give you a 9, absolutely lovely ^.~


Nah. XD This is me.http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...os-pics-only-no-discussion-52.html#post279672


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*inebriato >>> *I'd give you an eight, and I'd be willing to sport a strap on for you with you being into guys lol


----------



## Shanty

I can only kinda see what you look like ... but with the British accent? 10. Hands-down. :tongue:


----------



## SeekJess

Aerorobyn is having my babies.


----------



## la musa candido

0 cuz she's havin my babies :angry: grrr


----------



## autumn potential

10 because if we had babies, it would benefit our type!! ENTp's for world domination!! mwahahahahaha:tongue: besides, you cute :wink:


----------



## HandiAce

At first I rated you a 7, now it's an 8. Give me another hour and you'll probably be a 9 or 10 at *least*. I'm being kind of picky at the moment.


----------



## Vaka

10...sexy aircraft!


----------



## la musa candido

10 cuz ur just sexy


----------



## openedskittles

10. Do I even need a reason?


----------



## Deja Vu

0. Onto the next one.


----------



## Think

:sad: a guy above.. Am straight.


----------



## la musa candido

8 dunno u but ur cute :wink:


----------



## Think

9. u look sexy in the pic :wink:


----------



## iChelsea

Six.
Not reallly my type.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

9 - INFP, is quite musical too. only took off 1 point because infp + infp could be a little scary ><


----------



## Persephone

9. Your clever username almost makes up for it, but as it is I'm a little scared of INFPs


----------



## la musa candido

9, i like ur pic and ur my age......confused eh? i think i could help :wink:


----------



## Primus

8, I would most definitley not walk away from you, of course im talking in a purely physical aspect since i dont know how u are inside, you could be really annoying, but physically speaking you are very attractive


----------



## Lucretius

I'm amazed at how kristina 23 could get anything less than a 10.


----------



## Primus

Azrael said:


> I'm amazed at how kristina 23 could get anything less than a 10.


haha, smooth, oh so very subtle.


----------



## Lucretius

Primus said:


> haha, smooth, oh so very subtle.


Haha, I'm just saying. A guy can recognize exceptional beauty without flirting, right?


----------



## la musa candido

awwhhh 
Azrael- 10
Primus- 6, cuz ur not azrael


----------



## Primus

Azrael said:


> Haha, I'm just saying. A guy can recognize exceptional beauty without flirting, right?


Yes a guy can recognize an oppinion without having any alterior motives, CAN being the key word, YOU however were flirting your angelic ass off lol haha


----------



## Nearsification

10. bob is sexy.:tongue:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I dunno nears, u be a bit old for me.... u say u r 15? I suppose I can call u 12 and give u a 9 :wink:


----------



## marked174

RighteousRob said:


> I dunno nears, u be a bit old for me.... u say u r 15? I suppose I can call u 12 and give u a 9 :wink:


 I recant my previous question and sincerly apologize for wasting everybody's time.:happy:


----------



## Tophat182

11, VIP members are H0T


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

aww you beat me to it messer tophat =( I give u a 3 for ruining my fun


----------



## Vaka

9 because i like you're siggie


----------



## timeless

queenofleaves said:


> 9 because i like you're siggie


You get a 10 because of brown bears and sandwiches :laughing:


----------



## Primus

timeless said:


> You get a 10 because of brown bears and sandwiches :laughing:


well im straight so this would be hard if it wasnt for the power of imagination!!!

[imaging timeless is a girl]

well i give you an 8 because even if the sex is amazing i just KNOW we would get into a debate about the legal and moral grounds of what we just did and that would cut into my ego-coating time lol


----------



## Aerorobyn

Oooooooh! Colorful avatar! PRETTY! 10!


----------



## Primus

Aerorobyn said:


> Oooooooh! Colorful avatar! PRETTY! 10!


OMFG... its too bad i dont have an infite symbol on my keyboard....987123645 X PI

want a reason people? go to her profile, thats all i gotta say.


----------



## Lady K

4 because you're hitting on Aero and she's mine, and also because I can't handle people who use ellipses all the time.


----------



## Vaka

You must hate me...I swear I use them in place of periods...
Anyways...5 because you hate me! jk 
xD
8 because you have a beautiful banner in your sig


----------



## Aerorobyn

queenofleaves said:


> You must hate me...I swear I use them in place of periods...
> Anyways...5 because you hate me! jk
> xD
> 8 because you have a beautiful banner in your sig


2 because you're an ENFP. 

jk! You get a 10 :blushed:


----------



## Shanty

^ 10. Female ENTJ? Totally hot ...plus you're physically hot, lol :laughing:


----------



## Vaka

_*10 because you seem cool although I don't know you on here too well hehe
*_


----------



## Who

Judging by your posts on here, 10.


----------



## Aerorobyn

10. Because I like that, if I say your name really fast and continuously, it sounds like an owl.


----------



## Primus

Aerorobyn said:


> 10. Because I like that, if I say your name really fast and continuously, it sounds like an owl.


another 10 but this time because in your name is "robyn" and i really like that name because i used to have a crush on a girl in 3rd grade named robin lol i hated her dad for making her move....butthead.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

7 because while I do not prefer the men I begin to wonder if I just take what I can get :wink:


----------



## Ignus

inebriato said:


> Nah. XD This is me.


I stand by my nine, deliciously cute ^.~

and righteous bob, pass sorry, not mah thing XD


----------



## Tophat182

7, because VIP members aren't THAT hot.


----------



## autumn potential

9 because your profile picture is funny and you sound like a riot to hang out with :crazy:


----------



## Tophat182

10, because I really like your profile pic roud:


----------



## la musa candido

7 because ur mood is bitchy


----------



## Calvaire

10 because you're clearly a gorgeous girl : )

PLUS you like south of nowhere Such a good show


----------



## screamofconscious

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Shit, there's no girls to rate above me this time.
> 
> Aerobyn: 8. You're a nice person, but your body isn't picture perfect, but you're working to make it better. You are not unattractive, but definitely not a perfect 10. You're getting close, but until then, I think I'll stick to pr0n.



You get a -10. WTH is wrong with you?


----------



## Aerorobyn

screamofconscious said:


> You get a -10. WTH is wrong with you?


It's fine. Every bit of criticism helps me reach my goal quicker. :happy:

Do I really have to say what I'd give you? I think you already know. 10 (x infinity) :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Arioche

screamofconscious said:


> You get a -10. WTH is wrong with you?


Amen, Robyn's always kazillion in my eyes. :wink:

In terms of personality, however....I kid, I kid. <3


----------



## screamofconscious

Aerorobyn said:


> It's fine. Every bit of criticism helps me reach my goal quicker. :happy:


I don't think you need that goal. That's exactly why the criticism gets under my skin.
 



Aerorobyn said:


> Do I really have to say what I'd give you? I think you already know. 10 (x infinity) :tongue: :wink:


:blushed: You're a sweetie.


Arioche, I'd rate you but I fear that Grey will kill me. 
You get high marks though. :wink:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

oh? is that scream?







you get a 10 in mah book chére


----------



## thehigher

I've been stalking you ever since you came to PC 10


----------



## la musa candido

rob-0. don't call me chére anymore.

thehigher-dunno you, like 8?


----------



## BehindSmile

_7. I'm not a lesbian or anything but you look pretty gorgeous in your picture and if were to experiment with a female, you'd be on the list of possibilities :wink:_


----------



## la musa candido

hahaha just for saying that, 10!


----------



## Drake

BehindSmile, you get a wonderful 9, I like trees


----------



## BehindSmile

_I'd say a 9 only because you are a little young and I don't usually go for younger guys...but you're pretty sexy. _


----------



## marked174

not powerpoint


----------



## agokcen

Is it just me, or this thread is like a bad soap opera right now? :laughing:

That said, can I just rate thehigher? I don't really want to rate anyone whose spouse is around, and I feel weird about rating a picture of a raccoon, but I'd definitely give thehigher a ten for being the hottest freakin' Asian I've ever seen. (Hooray for stalking!)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

ack! you are awesome! 10 all the way, creepers unite!


----------



## marked174

agokcen said:


> Is it just me, or this thread is like a bad soap opera right now? :laughing:
> 
> That said, can I just rate thehigher? I don't really want to rate anyone whose spouse is around, and I feel weird about rating a picture of a raccoon, but I'd definitely give thehigher a ten for being the hottest freakin' Asian I've ever seen. (Hooray for stalking!)


 Hey! I like that picture! and I'm not gonna assume you're flat as a board just cuz you got a stick figure in your pic.:shocked: Just kidding, I give you a 10, because I'm trying to elicite some sympathy.:happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

lol...... 9 you're kinda cute.... ............................................................in your avatar!!!!!




jadedtortoise said:


> 8, because I like your avatar :3





timeless said:


> 8 because I love that avatar


...there is a hat trick just sitting here waiting and begging......DO IT! DO IT! lol!


----------



## jadedtortoise

Shannonline said:


> lol...... 9 you're kinda cute.... ............................................................in your avatar!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there is a hat trick just sitting here waiting and begging......DO IT! DO IT! lol!


Haha, thanks X3


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

9. If thats you in the pic, you're kinda cute :wink:

ha! I half ruined the hat trick by saying pic instead!!


----------



## Vaka

9 because you're a type 4 hehe


----------



## damiencoold

10 because when "no one's got it all", I feel "I'm the heroes of story, dont need to be saved"


----------



## jadedtortoise

5, because you could look like anything


----------



## Think

8.. cos u r cute


----------



## Ventricity

jadedtortoise said:


> 5, because you could look like anything


anything is 5? you must be pretty desperate:laughing: i like it!


----------



## jadedtortoise

Ventricity said:


> anything is 5? you must be pretty desperate:laughing: i like it!


Hahaha, what can I say I like to keep an open mind! XD


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

OooOoo a newbie? a definite 10++++:tongue:


----------



## jadedtortoise

RighteousRob said:


> OooOoo a newbie? a definite 10++++:tongue:


I think being a newb should lower the score... Mind you I suppose guys like to be the dom XD


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

jadedtortoise said:


> I think being a newb should lower the score... Mind you I suppose guys like to be the dom XD


Ok, 9 then


----------



## jadedtortoise

roud: heh


----------



## TempusFugit

5...girls just don't attract me as much as guys do, but I am open. Depends on the personality i suppose.


----------



## Abuwabu

10 if you wear that bikini and come sailing with me


----------



## Think

8.. cos your avatar is hot


----------



## Halcy0n

8. I like sunglasses.


----------



## Aerorobyn

borntorave said:


> 8. I like sunglasses.


Oh man. 10 because of the cute picture, the fact that you're ENFP, and you have the word banana in your sig! :blushed:


----------



## agokcen

You're a ten, hon. :wink:


----------



## Kwiatu

9 for your insanely hot avatar:laughing:


----------



## BehindSmile

10 because you're so pretty!! (theoretically if I were a lesbian) :crazy:


----------



## StephAnne04

9... you are very cute.. but an ISFJ lol


----------



## la musa candido

9. i like ur avatar, but ur not robyn sorry :wink:


----------



## BehindSmile

StephAnne04 said:


> 9... you are very cute.. but an ISFJ lol


Really? you don't like ISFJs? One of my best friends is an ENFJ I can't picture her disliking anyone.


----------



## StephAnne04

Hey... totally understand.. Robyn is uber hot.. and I give you a 9 as well.. yum


----------



## murderegina

10! ENFJs are zeee best.


----------



## Fanille

9, but only because you said my opposite type is the best :tongue:


----------



## Think

10*




*for your avatar..


----------



## jadedtortoise

6, you look kind of skinney :O


----------



## jack in the box

9 if i was gay  you're very pretty


----------



## Think

jadedtortoise said:


> 6, you look kind of skinney :O


I am 


5 u r too worried abt what tomo ll bring and not what u ll bring tomo..


----------



## Aerorobyn

7 because you're frustrated right now. :sad: A frustrated person might hurt me.


----------



## Deja Vu

N/A can't see your pic/ava or nada =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## la musa candido

10 because ur cute and ur wearing a where the wild thing are shirt i believe?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

10 because I want to have your babies kristina!


----------



## Vaka

I feel bad for her:sad:
Everyone wants her babies!

Oo I've been stalking you Shannon, you're a 10 :wink:


----------



## Fat Bozo

10, as long as you don't block the tv.


----------



## Vaka

Fine! But you get no sammiches!


----------



## marked174

10: if u make me a sammich!


----------



## Vaka

Fine but then I'm gonna block the television xD


----------



## marked174

then you're responsible for the entertainment:wink:


----------



## Vaka

Let's see...*thinks to self*; What do guys like?...What do guys like?...

Oh I know! Juggling acts!


----------



## Aerorobyn

queenofleaves said:


> Let's see...*thinks to self*; What do guys like?...What do guys like?...
> 
> Oh I know! Juggling acts!


Lol. Growing up with nothing but a bunch of men, I'm allowed to have dirty thoughts... which I did when I read this. :wink: I'm sure most men might like the type of juggling act I'm thinking about though? :crazy:

*ahem* Queenie, obvious 10. :wink: Because... it's just obvious. Need there be a reason? Aside from the fact that I saw in the Be Honest thread that you've been having certain types of dreams about members here. I secretly hope I'm one of them :wink: lmao.


----------



## Tongue Tied

10 you write interesting posts!


----------



## Calvaire

0 Because i can't view your profile and I
ve never read any of your posts.


----------



## Deja Vu

kristina 23 said:


> 10 because ur cute and ur wearing a where the wild thing are shirt i believe?


Yeah, but I think you've already taken it off with that imagination of yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NikiNyctanthous

Oh definite 10. 


I love sex!!!!


----------



## Ransomer

NikiNyctanthous said:


> Oh definite 10.
> 
> 
> I love sex!!!!


10 cuz we have similar interests lol


----------



## Aerorobyn

Ransomer said:


> 10 cuz we have similar interests lol


10, because we also have similar interests :wink: Plus, you're an INFJ. I'm sure I'd get the most control out of that relationship :tongue: lol!


----------



## marked174

Aerorobyn said:


> 10, because we also have similar interests :wink: Plus, you're an INFJ. I'm sure I'd get the most control out of that relationship :tongue: lol!


 2, cuz you're into being in control, and I'm in controlroud:


----------



## Aerorobyn

marked174 said:


> 2, cuz you're into being in control, and I'm in controlroud:


8 because I like another person who thinks they can be in control. Gives me a little bit of competition :wink:


----------



## Ransomer

Aerorobyn said:


> 8 because I like another person who thinks they can be in control. Gives me a little bit of competition :wink:


10 because i wont just give you a little competition and if you can keep up then it would be thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## StephAnne04

6... don't really know you, but based on your responses in your thread.. you look entertaining


----------



## Think

8 u r kinda cute  and i like ur avatar


----------



## MiasmaResonance

5.

I give you 5 because you're INTJ, but resist giving you anything else because your posts are not written properly, and I am a stickler for grammar and spelling.


----------



## jadedtortoise

0, because I don't know what your avatar is, it looks kind of like smoke/clouds/skeleton XD


----------



## Allegorist

7. You're gorgeous, but I really don't like the peace sign in pictures anymore.


----------



## Gleeman

You only get a one. Your avatar would only attract very desperate pedophiles. This disturbs me. 

For those wondering I am an INTP, 6'3 and a track champion (400 meter), and I am totally willing to lick out girls if they want (just shave first)


----------



## MiasmaResonance

jadedtortoise said:


> 0, because I don't know what your avatar is, it looks kind of like smoke/clouds/skeleton XD


You coulda clicked on my profile. D;


----------



## Vaka

Gleeman said:


> You only get a one. Your avatar would only attract very desperate pedophiles. This disturbs me.
> 
> For those wondering I am an INTP, 6'3 and a track champion (400 meter), and I am totally willing to lick out girls if they want (just shave first)


...>.<...0...


----------

